# Moving vehicle Citation



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

yes I know I'm going to get flamed for this but I'll ask anyways....

yes I did receive a citation for speeding, do receive I was speeding, not as I had to go around 2 girls walking on the side of the road, and being a cyclist, I have had my fair share of close calls on the road, so I instinctively move over and slow down....

that being said.....how many officers here actually have the violator sign their citation? I was not asked to sign the citation and did some research which states it is a Mass. Gen. Law.

So I'm really curious is this a common practice or not, to have a violator sign their ticket?

Thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What?

"do receive I was speeding, not as I had to go around 2 girls walking on the side of the road, and being a cyclist, I have had my fair share of close calls on the road, so I instinctively move over and slow down....


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfman just curious is that unmarried rule really true?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

SOT:

Just stating that there were people preset and i slowed down. As I am an avid cyclist I have had numerous close calls with vehicles driving too close to me, too fast, yelling at me, throwing items at me, and one even got out of their car to try and start a fight with me. 

hence when I do see a person on the side of the road, be it walking, biking, etc I slow way down and move to the middle of the road. I know what its like to have a side-mirror coming 2 inches from hitting my handlebars....

But i digress like I said i saw that MGL on the books and was curious about it as a former co-worker who just became a state tropper told me he had never even heard of it...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't understand this part:
yes I did receive a citation for speeding, *do receive I was speeding,*


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

SOT said:


> I didn't understand this part:
> yes I did receive a citation for speeding, *do receive I was speeding,*


I think he is still nervous after being arrested in New Bedford


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I was going to give some smart ass non police dude answer...but I couldn't because I got so damn confused by the question.

YEAH, NO! SCREW YOU!


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

I fell out of my chair in confusion again......

southcoastguy78 are your explaining something that is relevant to signing a cite or are you trying to explain something that happened to you...

I have been at work for a while, please don't speak in riddles.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

southcoastguy78 said:


> how many officers here actually have the violator sign their citation?[/quote
> 
> In the past 8 years I have never had anyone sign a citation.


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

Only once have I had someone sign a cite. It was in the hospital and they were whacked out on meds. I just wanted to be able to show later that I issued in hand cause I figured she may not remember.


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

*THIS GUY IS A MORON. (do receive I was speeding)??? . OR DID YOU MEAN THAT YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT YOU WERE SPEEDING.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I do not plan on EVER handing someone something that they could possible use as a weapon against me, pen, knife, or otherwise..........

20 days pay it or appeal............ IN FACT make sure you appeal. and when you go before the magistrate, refuse his/her offer so a brother can get some OT........


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

"Your honor, the officer wrote grey. My car is green."
"Your honor, I didn't sign the violation, so how did he know it's me?"
"Your honor, there's no way my IROC goes that fast."
"Your honor, I was keeping up with the flow of traffic."
"Your honor, he was very rude to me."
"Your honor, my radar detector didn't even go off."
"Your honor, I didn't see any speed limit signs."
"Your honor, he marked clocked and estimated."
"Your honor, how can he go that fast but I get a ticket?"
Etc, etc, etc.

"Do have anything to ask the officer/trooper? No? OK, I find you responsible for the violation. Do you need more time to pay the fine?"


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

southcoastguy78 said:


> yes I know I'm going to get flamed for this but I'll ask anyways....
> 
> yes I did receive a citation for speeding, do receive I was speeding, not as I had to go around 2 girls walking on the side of the road, and being a cyclist, I have had my fair share of close calls on the road, so I instinctively move over and slow down....
> 
> ...


If you knew you would get "flamed" for this, why did you even bother posting it. "yes I did receive a citation for speeding, do receive I was speeding" what the hell does that mean? Proofread your posts. How was the whole bit about you moving over for two people walking relevent to your question? I think you got written a ciatation for marked lanes, and you claim that there were "two girls" on the side of the road and you moved over, and the LEO didn't have you sign the ticket. Am I right?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe he only got a ticket for speeding and he WANTS a ticket for marked lanes... I'm sure that can be arainged for you buddy boy. I read your post six times and the only thing I understood, other then the question about signing the cite, was that you are an idiot.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> "Your honor, the officer wrote grey. My car is green."
> "Your honor, I didn't sign the violation, so how did he know it's me?"
> "Your honor, there's no way my IROC goes that fast."
> "Your honor, I was keeping up with the flow of traffic."
> ...


Sine, you forgot: "...I had the cruise control set at XX..."


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

All your speeding, are belong to us!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:l:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

southcoastguy78 said:


> Just stating that there were people preset


What??? :blink:


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Did you get stopped in the United States?


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

southcoastguy78 said:


> hence when I do see a person on the side of the road,
> 
> But i digress like I said i saw


Hey, give him a break. It is not everyday that we get to see the words hence and digress in the same post. Be sure to use those words at the Mag hearing, they will surely be impressed.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Sniper said:


> I do not plan on EVER handing someone something that they could possible use as a weapon against me, pen, knife, or otherwise..........
> 
> 20 days pay it or appeal............ IN FACT make sure you appeal. and when you go before the magistrate, refuse his/her offer so a brother can get some OT........


Exactly!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sniper said:


> I do not plan on EVER handing someone something that they could possible use as a weapon against me, pen, knife, or otherwise..........
> 
> 20 days pay it or appeal............ IN FACT make sure you appeal. and when you go before the magistrate, refuse his/her offer so a brother can get some OT........


I havent had anyone sign before either. BUT...There is one scenerio on a MV stop where having someone sign is a good thing. If any LEO's want to know what that scenario is PM me.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ok i kind of have a problem with this one guys.. why would you flame him.. he didnt ask a stupid question all he did ask is why he wasnt asked to sign the citation .. grant it that he is probally looking for a way out but its a question i get every day so i dont think there is any need to flame on this one.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Danman said:


> ok i kind of have a problem with this one guys.. why would you flame him.. he didnt ask a stupid question all he did ask is why he wasnt asked to sign the citation .. grant it that he is probally looking for a way out but its a question i get every day so i dont think there is any need to flame on this one.


Come on, this is where we have our fun


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't think they were flaming on his question as much as his lack of education. It COULD have been a good question IF he made sense.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> yes I know I'm going to get flamed





> yes I did receive a citation for speeding, do receive I was speeding,





> that being said.....how many officers here actually have the violator sign their citation?





> hence when I do see a person on the side of the road


Why is it so difficult for some people to capitalize? To quote Jules from _Pulp Fiction_, "English mother fucker, do you speak it?"


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome quote KillJoy! http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/pulp_fiction.htm

EDIT: Damnit, it wouldn't let me post the direct wav link.

http://www.soundboards.com/?view=49 this is a better sound board.


----------

